# städtebaulichen Brachflächen



## EvaM

Hola foristas!!

quiero traducir esta frase que me parece en alemán tan poco lógica o clara...

Habla de un terreno en Berlín y dice que se caracteriza por sus "städtebaulichen Brachflächen".

He buscado "städtebaulichen" y encuentro "urbanístico" y "Brachfläche" creo que es tierra o zona baldía, sin utilizar... 

O dea que el conjunto sería una "zona urbanística baldía"?? no tiene mucho sentido. Será más bien sin edificar?


No sé quizás a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Quelle

Das kommt mir auch wie eine in sich widersprüchliche Aussage vor. Vielleicht ist gemeint, dass Brachflächen urbanisiert werden sollen. Und dann könnte die Übersetzung vielleicht sein: areas baldías urbanizables


----------



## giberian

Hallo,


EvaM said:


> esta frase que en alemán *tampoco* me parece  ...


Mich hat der Ausdruck "städtebauliche Brachflächen" anfangs auch irritiert. Näher betrachtet ist er aber durchaus logisch. Vergleicht mal den Eintrag zu _erial_ [= Brachland] im DRAE:

> *erial**.*
> (De _ería_).
> * 1.     * adj. Dicho de una tierra o de un campo: Sin cultivar ni labrar


"Brache" ist ein Begriff der traditionellen Landwirtschaft. Bei "städtebaulichen Brachflächen"  wird er im übertragenen Sinn gebraucht. Gemeint sind Flächen, die im Stadtgebiet liegen aber städtebaulich nicht erschlossen sind. Ich bezweifle, dass die Übertragung der Wendung ins Spanische funktioniert, ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass für den Sachverhalt auch im Spanischen ein Begriff existiert. Ich würde das Phänomen einfach im Sólo-Español-Forum erklären und nach einer adäquaten Bezeichnung fragen, aufgrund der unvergleichlich höheren Zahl an Beobachtern wird dir mit Sicherheit sehr schnell und kompetent geholfen werden.
Gruß,
Giberian


----------



## EvaM

Muchas gracias a los dos por las pistas, ahora ya me puedo hacer una idea de lo que dice el orginal, eso sí, aún no he decidio cómo traducir. Hasta luego!


----------



## Bonjules

giberian said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mich hat der Ausdruck "städtebauliche Brachflächen" anfangs auch irritiert. Näher betrachtet ist er aber durchaus logisch. Vergleicht mal den Eintrag zu _erial_ [= Brachland] im DRAE:"Brache" ist ein Begriff der traditionellen Landwirtschaft. Bei "städtebaulichen Brachflächen" wird er im übertragenen Sinn gebraucht. Gemeint sind Flächen, die im Stadtgebiet liegen aber städtebaulich nicht erschlossen sind


 
Giberian, benutzt Du ""erschlossen" hier im sinn von unbebaut oder dem
dass die Infrastruktur die Bebauung möglich macht besteht (ich denke es wäre das letztere)? 
Es ist mir nicht klar - da 'brachliegen' ein landwirtschaftlicher Ausdruck ist, ob hier Grundstücke die überhaupt nichts haben gemeint sind oder solche die mal ein Haus hatten und dann die Infrastruktur( Kanalisation, Wasseranschluss usw) noch haben.

Wie wäre es denn mit 'zonas urbanas desoladas', was die Idee mehr oder weniger vermittelt ohne allzu spezifisch zu sein. 'Urbanísticas' habe ich noch nie gehört.
saludos


----------



## giberian

Ein Gelände erschließen = es für die Bebauung nutzbar zu machen, eben durch die Anbindung an die (städtische) Infrastruktur. Ist ein Gelände nicht erschlossen, so ist es nicht nur unbebaut (es könnte durchaus erschlossen und dennoch noch nicht bebaut sein). 

Googelt man "städtebauliche Brachflächen", so stößt man beispielsweise auf ehemalige Bahnflächen und die Absicht ihrer Reaktivierung etwa durch die Schaffung attraktiver Wohngebiete. Bei "städtebaulichen Brachflächen" handelt es sich also meist um zuvor in anderer Weise genutzte Gebiete, deren Nutzung in der Zwischenzeit eingestellt wurde, die bislang allerdings nicht für andere Zwecke erschlossen wurden: Infrastruktur ist eben nicht gleich Infrastruktur und hängt davon ab, wie ein Gebiet (Industrie, Wohngebiet, etc.) genutzt wird. 

Vor diesem wäre 


> 'zonas urbanas desoladas'


 eine durchaus plausible Übersetzung.
Gruß, Giberian


----------



## Breogan

Vielleicht "solares urbanizables".


----------



## iaf

In der Fachliteratur nennt man solche Flächen meist "vacíos urbanos".


----------

